# Ibanez AFR Affirma returns (NAMM 2018)



## ixlramp (Jan 26, 2018)

27 years later.
http://www.ibanez.com/anniversary/page.php?cat_id=189&year=1991


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 27, 2018)

those look pretty nice


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah I'm so down for these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

I never got the appeal of these. They're cool basses but folks go bananas for them.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jan 27, 2018)

There's a A105 for sale on AF for 3.5K$...


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice. Had some much GAS for those when I was young, but too poor to get one...


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 27, 2018)

Woah, these are cool. Looks like they were quite ahead of their time coming out 27 years ago. If somebody told me it was a brand new 2018 design from Ibanez, finalized right before NAMM, I would have believed it.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2018)

A friend of mine has a few of the originals and they're really cool. Rolf Spuler was the man!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2018)

AFR enthusiast friend is at the show and these have a significantly less radiused body than the originals.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 27, 2018)

They are not quite 27 yrs off. They had the EDA range around 2000 for a few years. Which is the exact shape. And same concept. One pickup and piezzo system. I got my EDA905 i think got discontinued around 2003 or so. Its the littles bass and the mist comfortable bass to play sitting down I have ever tried. 0 neck dive


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> They are not quite 27 yrs off. They had the EDA range around 2000 for a few years. Which is the exact shape. And same concept. One pickup and piezzo system. I got my EDA905 i think got discontinued around 2003 or so. Its the littles bass and the mist comfortable bass to play sitting down I have ever tried. 0 neck dive


They've different body shapes, body carves, headstocks and constructions.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 27, 2018)

StevenC said:


> They've different body shapes, body carves, headstocks and constructions.









Im at NAMM and I went to check them out. Pretty close body shape, like small differences and same headstock and concept. Only difference is the EDA was bolt on and the Afirma is neck trough. The EDA got those two body carve things on the top, while the Afirma has some kind of thumb rail rest thing






pretty muhc the EDA line was based on the Affirma. So yeah its been 27yrs, but not quite kinda


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> Im at NAMM and I went to check them out. Pretty close body shape, like small differences and same headstock and concept. Only difference is the EDA was bolt on and the Afirma is neck trough. The EDA got those two body carve things on the top, while the Afirma has some kind of thumb rail rest thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post a picture of each guitar to compare, but you've done that for me. Now look and the actual shape of the basses. You see how the angles and curves and shapes are different? Like the shape of the cutaways and horns, or the shape of the bottom half of the bass?

Yeah, the EDA is based off the AFR, but if Ibanez announced a reissue of the Roadstar after 30 something years tomorrow, would you debate that because the RG is based on it?


----------



## narad (Jan 27, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> They are not quite 27 yrs off. They had the EDA range around 2000 for a few years. Which is the exact shape. And same concept. One pickup and piezzo system. I got my EDA905 i think got discontinued around 2003 or so. Its the littles bass and the mist comfortable bass to play sitting down I have ever tried. 0 neck dive



I see the similarity but this EDA shape is just so much worse. No flow at all in that nearly symmetric lower half and the horns jutting out and different angles:






The Affirma was a graceful bass:


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2018)

Naaahh i like my EDA lower horn and contourns better. 

They are like 5% different in shape. 

But weird shape, not for everyone but it is the comfty bass to play


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't like what they did to the tip of the lower horn for the EDA, however, i still love the EDA design and was very impressed by the ergonomics and piezo sound when i tried one.
The AFR / EDA shape is my favourite shape from Ibanez ever, if only there was a 6 string.
The headstock design is my favourite of any bass,

On the Ibanez FB page it states these Affirmas are prototypes for a release later this year.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 28, 2018)

2018 is probably the year i go broke from GAS


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 7, 2018)

Good news, Affirma as lower cost (relative to the original AFR) Indo-made line, release later in 2018.


----------



## lewis (Feb 8, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> View attachment 58712
> 
> 27 years later.
> http://www.ibanez.com/anniversary/page.php?cat_id=189&year=1991


looks like a much more boring version of something @pondman builds. Only I want his guitars, this.....not so much haha.

hate the headstock too personally.


----------

